
The Future of Nuclear Energy in a Carbon-Constrained World - gone35
http://energy.mit.edu/research/future-nuclear-energy-carbon-constrained-world/
======
gone35
Full report here:

[http://energy.mit.edu/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/The-
Future-...](http://energy.mit.edu/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/The-Future-of-
Nuclear-Energy-in-a-Carbon-Constrained-World.pdf)

Bottom line is, as Forbes rather clickbaitily puts it [1], the main reason
nuclear reactors can cost twice as much in the United States and Europe than
in Asia is _not_ regulation (or rather, _not only_ regulation), but rather
dumb stupid preventable factors like project/construction management failures,
inexperienced subcontractors, starting construction before the design is
complete, and so on --or so the study claims.

If so, then making nuclear cost-effective may be a stone's throw away, after
all...

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2018/10/01/3-reason...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2018/10/01/3-reasons-
nuclear-reactors-are-more-expensive-in-the-west-hint-its-not-
regulation/#1878fb625d1a)

